# Traditional Chinese Herbs



## Roses2725

I understand that this page is more related to IVF but I was hoping someone could help me out.

We have been married for 8 years and we had failed IVF three times. My husbands sperm motility is poor, sperm count rate is less and liquefaction time is over 4 hours! We want to try to IVF again but I am afraid it won't work.. After research I have found a lot of people are trying Chinese Herbs and Acupuncture and having success.  Just wanted to check if anyone had any luck with TCH and Acupuncture?


----------



## muji4

Hi Roses2725

I planned to post a very similar question, so I'm afraid I can't help you, but wanted to let you know we are in a similar situation. I'd be really interested to hear of experiences and recommendations with Traditional Chinese Medicine too. 

My husband has antisperm antibodies, and we have just finished our 3rd ICSI cycle, which failed. I am wondering if TCM might help with the antibodies, as I've read that there are herbs for my husband's condition. 

I'm sorry to hear that you've also had 3 failed attempts. I'm not sure what to do next, it is really difficult to know what is best.

All the best.


----------



## eskeech

I just wanted to chime in on here and say that both acupuncture and Chinese herbs are great for fertility. Just make sure you go to someone who knows wheat they are doing! That's probably the hardest part. 
I'm currently taking something called Xiao Yao that is great for balancing hormones and helping out the womb. I have no doubt that there is a concoction for just about anything. TCM and acupuncture have benefited me in so many ways. I have yet to do my first IVF cycle, but no matter what happens with it, I am sure these two things will have made the outcome better with than without.


----------



## LeafyLove

I am an acupuncturist and herbalist and IVF patient. I am dong a PhD in pharmacology in Chinese herbs in relation to endometrial receptivity. There is some great research to back up their use but as eskeech says find someone good. The RCHM are a body which maintains a register of well qualified herbalist who use herbs from inspected suppliers who comply with regulations. www.rchm.co.uk or PM me where you are and I might be able to suggest a known (to me) herbalist close to you. It can treat conditions biomedicine hasn't had any luck with but just as biomedicine does't work for everyone neither will Chinese herbs. x


----------

